# Away for a while



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm off to the airport now, visiting family. 
Back on the 17th. 
The mod squad are keeping an eye out here for me to zap trolls and idiots  Although I will have some wifi access.

See you all soon.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Have an awesome trip!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have a lovely lime Veronica and yes, we'll pop in to make sure that all is well

Jo xxx


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Have a good fahrt :laugh:


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Have a good trip. See you soon.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Have fun Veronica
cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

virgil said:


> Have a good fahrt :laugh:


It would have been a long drive Virgil. But I did have a good flug. However I have come to England not Germany


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Veronica said:


> It would have been a long drive Virgil. But I did have a good flug. However I have come to England not Germany


_Hehe!_ ... I was with a friend visiting 'The Father Land', and the people we were staying with wished us a gut fahrt and I thought, what funny people these 'ere Germans are 

Still makes me larf today actually - I'm silly like that!

Enjoy the snow oop North, Veronica :smow:


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Bon Voyage!


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

The textbook for German at my girl's school was called Fahrt ins Blaue! Veronica, you've certainly picked an awful time to be in the UK - just hope you keep warm and well. In English the German textbook translates as Journey into the Blue.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Talagirl said:


> The textbook for German at my girl's school was called Fahrt ins Blaue! Veronica, you've certainly picked an awful time to be in the UK - just hope you keep warm and well. In English the German textbook translates as Journey into the Blue.


Yeah, it's sch**ss wetter here lol.


----------

